# lime juice and cornstarch?



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i didn't want to spend anymore $$ today so i thought i'd try using some things i had to lighten lola's stains (they are not that bad, just light orange). i mixed some lime juice and cornstarch and applied to her stains for 10 mins then rinsed off. has anyone had good results with this? what mixtures do you use (lemon juice, baking soda, etc.) do you leave it on overnight or just for 10 or so mins? does it dry out the hair much? i guess i have some time on my hands today...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I didn't know about lime juice! Did it work? I use cornstarch but that is more of a camouflage than anything! I swear, I've spent sooooo much money on grooming stuff for Lucy!! I even had to get a huge horse grooming bucket to hold all of her stuff because it's just getting overwhelming!! 

Let me know if the lime juice works. Iknow lemon juice works to lighten human hair


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i don't think the lime juice worked- don't know if lemon juice would really work either! its crazy how many things we have for our dogs- i have any entire 2 shelves in my kitchen devoted to doggie supplies! crazy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> i don't think the lime juice worked- don't know if lemon juice would really work either! its crazy how many things we have for our dogs- i have any entire 2 shelves in my kitchen devoted to doggie supplies! crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know!!! It's ridiculous!! That tear staining is a pet peeve of mine now, it drives me bonkers. I've had good luck with the A1 Systems bleaching stuff but I keep forgetting to use it. I've been good about combing the eye boogers out and wiping her face/eyes with some eye wipes and I just started using the tylan powder again. Sooo many things...

It's a good thing I enjoy messing with all of my grooming stuff! My kids get excited when the UPS guy comes to the door and they immediately say "I bet it's something for Lucy"

And it usually is. *snicker*


----------

